# Rai treatment



## PAM D

I go in 4 weeks for my RAI Treatment and my doctor is giving me 150 milicuries, is this considered a very high dose?

I have to be isolated from people for 3 days, where I live they don't keep you in the hospital to be isolated so I am very worried about any side affects that I may have. Plus I live an hour away from the doctor/hospital that I am being treated at.


----------



## Andros

PAM D said:


> I go in 4 weeks for my RAI Treatment and my doctor is giving me 150 milicuries, is this considered a very high dose?
> 
> I have to be isolated from people for 3 days, where I live they don't keep you in the hospital to be isolated so I am very worried about any side affects that I may have. Plus I live an hour away from the doctor/hospital that I am being treated at.


Hi Pam. It would seem this is the typical dose as per.........
http://books.google.com/books?id=5f...AEwBw#v=onepage&q=RAI 150 millicuries&f=false

What's going on? Hyper, Graves', Cancer? Were you given the option of surgical removal (ablation?)

Do you have someone to stay with you? The radiologist will give you instructions. You will have to stay away from babies, pregnant women and pets for 72 hours plus if I recall correctly. They will tell you.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## PAM D

Cancer, had my entire Thyroid removed 4 weeks ago.

My doctor did give my some information but said they will give me more when I go for the treatment. I have a 13 year old daughter and she is the one that I was really worried about being in contact with me. I am going to send her to stay with relatives for a week just to be on the safe side. My husband will be home with me though.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Andros

PAM D said:


> Cancer, had my entire Thyroid removed 4 weeks ago.
> 
> My doctor did give my some information but said they will give me more when I go for the treatment. I have a 13 year old daughter and she is the one that I was really worried about being in contact with me. I am going to send her to stay with relatives for a week just to be on the safe side. My husband will be home with me though.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


That is good to send your daughter to stay elsewhere's and at that age, they "usually" find that to be an adventure.

I am so sorry you had cancer of the thyroid but boy am I ever glad it was found. Not too many are so lucky!! Too many have been told by doctors that they could not possibly have cancer (and this is done by looking at the neck and maybe a feel or two)only to find out indeed they did have cancer.

I am a huge nag about cancer of the thryoid. Fortunately I did not have cancer but I do care........................a lot. So nag, nag and more nagging.

You can help!!!arty0009:

How is the incision coming along? How are you feeling and also what kind of cancer did you have? How many "treatments" do you have to have?

You do know that the doctor needs to keep your TSH suppressed, correct?

Sending hugs,


----------



## PAM D

I know my daughter will love being away for a week, she tells me that I am way to overprotective!

My reguar medical doctor is the one who found the nodules on my thyroid. When I went for a yearly physical he thought the left side of my neck was enlarged so sent me for an ultrasound and found I had one 1.5 cm and three small ones. Everyone tells me that was really good he noticed that since I didn't really have any symptoms.

When I had a needle biopsy that came back ok no cancer cells, but the surgeon said that in the months time from my ultrasound and the needle biopsy the one that was larger had grown a small amount so it should be removed. It was a good thing entire thyroid was removed as there was cancer in both sides. Actually had a mixture of Papillary & Follicular cancer.

My incision is healing great no problems and yes the my doctor did say that TSH had to be suppressed, though I don't remember why, so much information given to me that day! I don't feel to bad right now. The doctor feels that I should only have to have the one dose of RAI and should be good, I sure hope so.

I am the kind of person who worries about everything so I was glad to find this board it answers some of my questions until I go back to the doctors.


----------



## Andros

PAM D said:


> I know my daughter will love being away for a week, she tells me that I am way to overprotective!
> 
> My reguar medical doctor is the one who found the nodules on my thyroid. When I went for a yearly physical he thought the left side of my neck was enlarged so sent me for an ultrasound and found I had one 1.5 cm and three small ones. Everyone tells me that was really good he noticed that since I didn't really have any symptoms.
> 
> When I had a needle biopsy that came back ok no cancer cells, but the surgeon said that in the months time from my ultrasound and the needle biopsy the one that was larger had grown a small amount so it should be removed. It was a good thing entire thyroid was removed as there was cancer in both sides. Actually had a mixture of Papillary & Follicular cancer.
> 
> My incision is healing great no problems and yes the my doctor did say that TSH had to be suppressed, though I don't remember why, so much information given to me that day! I don't feel to bad right now. The doctor feels that I should only have to have the one dose of RAI and should be good, I sure hope so.
> 
> I am the kind of person who worries about everything so I was glad to find this board it answers some of my questions until I go back to the doctors.


Well, we are most pleased to have you and thank God for this very astute and caring doctor!!

I think doc is right about the RAI as all that needs zapped are a few bits and pieces that had to be left behind to preserve the integrity of other organs such as the parathyroids, larynx and things like that.

You sound very very cheerful; are you? It sort of comes through! This is also a very very good thing. Positive attitude is "everything!"

Thyrotropin Suppressive Therapy in Thyroid Carcinoma: What Are the Targets?

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/93/4/1167


----------



## PAM D

I do have a naturally cheerful personality and know that you have to keep a positive attitude because it really does make a difference!


----------



## Andros

PAM D said:


> I do have a naturally cheerful personality and know that you have to keep a positive attitude because it really does make a difference!


Indeed it does make a difference. Keeps those endorphins triggered for one thing.


----------



## PAM D

Update: I had my RAI treatment on 4-23. It went fairly well, had some swelling and nausea, I think the nausea from the smell. Went back for a full body scan and everything looked pretty good, small amount of throid tissue just in the neck area only. My endo will take over from here as far as getting my dose of Synthroid regulated and then I will see the Oncologist in 6 months for follow up scan and hopefully will not have to go thru the big dose again!

Question, my Endo gave me a month supply of Synthroid along with a prescription to get filled for after that if we stay at the 175 dose. I know my prescription plan will try to make me go with the generic. Does anyone know if there is a big difference in the brand verses the generic?


----------



## Andros

PAM D said:


> I go in 4 weeks for my RAI Treatment and my doctor is giving me 150 milicuries, is this considered a very high dose?
> 
> I have to be isolated from people for 3 days, where I live they don't keep you in the hospital to be isolated so I am very worried about any side affects that I may have. Plus I live an hour away from the doctor/hospital that I am being treated at.


That sounds about right. As an added precaution, I would stay away from babies, small children, pets and pregnant women for a week or more.

I am sure the radiologists will tell you all the info you need like about not sharing utensils or plate, double flushing and stuff like that.

That is an average dose. Sounds about right to me!

Let us know. Are you excited, apprehensive......................??? Tell us how you feel!


----------



## M. Vawdrey

I have a friend with Hashimotos - her father is a pharmacist and told her it doesn't matter if it is generic or not. She tried it thinking that it wouldn't matter. She said that it definitely does. She cannot take the generic. She says that the fillers are different even if the main drug isn't. Hope that helps.


----------



## GD Women

Synthroid is generic, as well as Levoxyl. Are you referring to Levothyroxine. I understand there is no difference in effectiveness.

There is a little difference in the inactive ingredients in all three. However, active ingredients are the same (levothyroxine (T4) sodium).

My Insurance charges me generic for both Synthroid and Levoxyl.

I have tried both Synthroid and Levoxyl. I thought Synthroid would be better better and found no different.

We are each different and our bodies react differently, so there is no guarantee which meds. are best for us, but only by trial and error.

Good Luck!


----------



## DamThyroid

Preping for my thyroid uptake and scan and the low-iodine diet is stressing me out. I am taking recipes and low-iodine stories on my blog. Your comments will definitely provide support during this rough time.

http://healthybodie.blogspot.com/?spref=tw

Thanks in Advance


----------

